# I.H.S show 5th August



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

5th August 
IHS show 
The drill Hall 
Ware 
Herts 
10.15 members 
10.45 non members

there are a few tables left.
members can book by contacting richard brook on.01274 548342.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Im looking forward to this , finally 1 not too far away!!!!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

anyone going?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I should be going! Anyone else?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

We're possibly making the trek. Depends on one or two things.

We were hoping to actually have a table at this one but it's a bit to premature to be worth it for us yet.

We won't know until almost on the day if we're going though.

Mason


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm hopefully going if I can get there.


----------



## MagToon (May 10, 2007)

i'm hoping to go, whats it cost to get in?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yup, im going:no1:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Might be going, it's either this one or portsmouth... probably be this one actually.. won't have a table, just browsing


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

MagToon said:


> i'm hoping to go, whats it cost to get in?


5quid for non-members 2.50quid members i think


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

i want to go any one going from nottingham and want me to go halfs on petrol money


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

5th of august is a sunday isnt it? 
Mabey i can persuade em we should go.. it is near her parents aswell... hmmm..


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

mEOw said:


> 5th of august is a sunday isnt it?
> Mabey i can persuade em we should go.. it is near her parents aswell... hmmm..


5th is a sundays its also my bday.


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

See you all there


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

i ve always wondered. What do the I.H.S do with the money they get from members ect ?


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

vikki_john said:


> i ve always wondered. What do the I.H.S do with the money they get from members ect ?


Christmas party cant pay for itself :lol2: jokes
No idea really, advertising? site maintanence? site rent for shows? licenses?


----------



## paulk (Jul 13, 2007)

Is there an actual address for this? i live just down the road from ware so will be going: victory:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

woop ill be there
hope people reconise me this time:| lol
:grin1:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

paulk said:


> Is there an actual address for this? i live just down the road from ware so will be going: victory:


LOL look at page 1!


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

ok dumb questions.....

What's the IHS and what sort of stuff will be there/on sale ?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

around 60 tables of reptile related equipment and livestock.
there is also a free prize draw for all paying adults which will be drawn at 2pm,you must be there to collect prizes.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

is that fairly big?? lol
hmm actually sounds kinda small
hmmmmmmmmm:hmm:
:grin1:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

monitorfan666 said:


> is that fairly big?? lol
> hmm actually sounds kinda small
> hmmmmmmmmm:hmm:
> :grin1:


depends on what size tables we use:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## paulk (Jul 13, 2007)

rachy said:


> LOL look at page 1!


 
lmao, i saw the address on the first page but thought the drill hall just meant some random hall in ware , didnt realise it was a building called that


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

paulk said:


> lmao, i saw the address on the first page but thought the drill hall just meant some random hall in ware , didnt realise it was a building called that


Lol its ok ill let you off , you are a man after all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DOVEY (Jul 26, 2007)

ooo... this is down the road to me!!

il be there... buyin, not sellin


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Is the show anywhere near the train station ?????


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

see you all there : victory:


----------

